# VIDEO Homemade super plunger RESULTS



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think I like this.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Super Plunger (graphic) - YouTube
> 
> I think I like this.


Why would you want to get that close to a toilet full of $hit? Per the video!. Mr first choice would be a closet auger. [Try to get out what's blocking it]. [In the case of a comb, tooth brush, false teeth, rag, pony tail and whatever a plunger could drive it deeper and make it tighter]
If I can't get it with a auger, I will try a bowl plunger 1 or two pumps. Won't open off it comes.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The plunger over the auger because the homeowner told the toilet was clogged by her teenage son using the bathroom. I agree that a closet auger is a better choice if I suspected a foreign object.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

How od is he now
That looks like it been sitting awhile


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Rank Video

I can smell the Hepatitis from here..........


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Man how long did they let that sit before making the call.

The piston plunger worked great though!:thumbsup: needs a way to hold it further away from the shoit.


----------

